
Helpful database of of 400+ VC firms with direct contact details (Google Doc) - jeremysizle
https://www.buymeacoffee.com/jeremysizle
======
jeremysizle
Link:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1csjNpDV94dt0VsJPP41o...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1csjNpDV94dt0VsJPP41oWbUJn1ECNsBBra3yQB0_cG0/edit#gid=0)

